# 04 Honda Forman 450 ES Lift



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I have seen it before on here but can't seem to find it which shocks can you put on these machines to lift them up I know it was brute shocks but what were the others and which ones where.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Front 400ex shocks I do believe.


----------

